# What year is this frame?



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying this frame. It's a TCR composite advanced. I think it's a 2005 or 2006? The owner can't remember if it was a 2005 or 2006 model.

Anyone know what a reasonable price would be?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like an '05 to me.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't worry about it. It does not make a difference. The '05 and '06 Advanced are exactly the same except for the paint.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

05' is my guess


----------

